# Anyone with watery cm?



## lexus15

Hi ladies, :coffee:

I'm either 10/11 dpo today & have had watery cm for the past several days with on & off tummy twinges. I don't normally get watery cm (it's either dryish or creamy at this stage). It's so bad that there's wet patches on my knickers!:blush:

This is my 3rd month on clomid (50mg) & I'm hoping that it will bring me my BFP this month. 

Anyone else have get watery cm & get their BFP?:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm no expert but didn't want to read and run on you but I'm sure that after ewcm it's considered a bit fertile... Google it, I google everything! You'll find loads, and I could be wrong. Hope you find out! XOX


----------



## Sarachka

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/sezi_k/312816a4.jpg

Here's the finished product. Yummmo


----------



## mahunnie

hi
i am also 11dpo and have had watery/creamy cm for about a week now and on off cramps like mild AF type but not due for 4 days yet .
I have had lots of symptoms but not sure if my mind is just working overdrive ???
good luck !!


----------



## scarter1025

Sounds promising! I got my :bfp: earlier this week, and I was having lots of cm too! It really felt like I was weeing myself! Hopefully this is good news for you! My face also broke out really bad (still is broken out) and lots of cramps (which I never had with my first child). GL and :dust:


----------



## monroea

Did anyone end up with a bfp after having watery CM? I am experiencing this today and I'm 12 dpo (I think). Just curious what your outcome was.


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

I am the exact same as you but only 10DPO today I had to run to the toilet 3x today so wet cm and fells like its flowing really weird.., very sore bb's and just feel weird plus can't sleep....

I just pee'd on a OPK wish I hadn't as it came up almost positive think I'm gonna toss and turn all night now lol...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monroea

Starchase said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am the exact same as you but only 10DPO today I had to run to the toilet 3x today so wet cm and fells like its flowing really weird.., very sore bb's and just feel weird plus can't sleep....
> 
> I just pee'd on a OPK wish I hadn't as it came up almost positive think I'm gonna toss and turn all night now lol...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Maybe you should take a hpt... I've been reading that a + opk could mean a bfp hpt! :shrug:


----------



## EstelSeren

I think I'm roughly 10 dpo- :witch: due on Tuesday- and I'm experiencing the same! Watery cm and gushes. Hopefully it means a :bfp: for all of us!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Starchase

Oh I hope so... It has taken all my might not to POAS I will do with FMU tomorrow hope I haven't set myself up for a fall lol... oh well will let u know what tomorrow brings lol why oh why do we do this to ourselves ha ha xxxx


----------



## Damita

yeah I am the same, but a huge lump of CM today with a yellow hint to it


----------



## sdeitrick1

I am 3DPO and I have the clear watery CM. Just curious, did anyone end up with a BFP after the watery CM?


----------



## Popcorn

Me too..watery CM and i'm 12dpo...hope it's good news!


----------



## StarSign

I had CM that filled 1-2 liners daily from 5dpo until 17 dpo. I'm now 19 dpo and I still have some, but it's less than 1/2 the liner now.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I had a massive gush of watery CM- not like fertile CM, like actual water. Never had anything like it- had to change my underwear. It left a wet patch with a little creamyness on my knickers. 

It only happened the once, about 8DPO I think. I did wonder if it was anything to do with implantation, as that evening & next morning I had a few tiny pink chunks in creamy CM. Since then it's been mostly creamy, but light, with a few sticky/stretchy bogie-sized blobs...! Except this morning when there was lots of lotiony CM. 

Hmmm am I over thinking it?

AF due tomorrow or thursday, so don't know yet! BFN on Sunday.

Good luck girls!


----------



## hope88

hi ladies with my first 2 pregnancys which unfortunatly ended in mc i had watery discharge before both my bfp's from`early on after ovulation. i have watery discharge this month as well and im only 6dpo so fingers crossed 4 us all


----------



## sdeitrick1

My watery CM was just that.....watery! I had to change my panties but also my jeans because they were wet also! But mine was 2DPO and it was only once! Hmmm! Hoping it's a good sign for all of us and we all get our BFP this month!!!


----------



## matildasmummy

hi

I have a lot of watery cm too. have had it for the last few days, plus frequent needing to go loo and this afternoon been getting mild cramps. fx for us all! 
im hoping its not just my body playing tricks because I want this bfp so bad. 

I've not had any implantation bleeding yet though and i had it with my first. she wasnt planned and after i found out i was preg i realised what the little tiny mini af was. n it all made sense. 
xxx


----------



## sdeitrick1

StarSign said:


> I had CM that filled 1-2 liners daily from 5dpo until 17 dpo. I'm now 19 dpo and I still have some, but it's less than 1/2 the liner now.

Have you tested? If not, when are you going to?


----------



## sdeitrick1

Popcorn said:


> Me too..watery CM and i'm 12dpo...hope it's good news!


When are you going to test?


----------



## StarSign

sdeitrick1 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> I had CM that filled 1-2 liners daily from 5dpo until 17 dpo. I'm now 19 dpo and I still have some, but it's less than 1/2 the liner now.
> 
> Have you tested? If not, when are you going to?Click to expand...

I've been testing since 14dpo, but so far :bfn:. I'm trying to get my bloods drawn for testing. I tested :bfp: with my first about 20dpo, but today's test was another blank.:nope::shrug:


----------



## AbigailHelen

Mines slightly watery


----------

